# Dean Hill RNAD



## krela (Nov 27, 2005)

DMC Dean Hill has been used as a munitions storage facility since the 1940s. It was closed in 2003 and is surplus to Ministry of Defence requirements.

The site is set in a rural location close to the village of West Dean, Wiltshire. It includes a range of office, workshop and storage accommodation. The buildings are dispersed across the site which also includes areas of grassland and woodland.

In addition to the buildings there are 24 storage bunkers built into the hillside. These are currently served by an internal light railway.

Originally designed as a munitions depot for the royal navy, it has facilities for underground storage of massive amounts of munitions, including the conversion of a bunker to temporarily hold nuclear warheads, it's own railway sidings and connection to the nation rail network, and extensive munitions testing and refurbishment labs.

It was decomissioned in 2003, and tenders for purchase / future use were accepted on the 10th Nov 2005. Who knows what the future holds.

Subbrit pages


----------



## wezel (Aug 1, 2006)

In my previous career I visited Dean Hill on many an occasion.As well as Ammunition storage a POL storage and Jerrycan washing facility was there.In one of my jobs in the mid eighties I was part of the remote monitoring of the site.The site was locked down every evening at around 1830 when the alarms etc would be set and a civvie would ring our control room.When doing the night shift we would be called out due to rabbits.:icon_evil


----------



## groundunder (Jul 10, 2008)

well,i may be a bit late to reply but is this place still in existence?and is it accesible?
also,how far is it from Swindon?


----------



## krela (Jul 10, 2008)

groundunder said:


> also,how far is it from Swindon?



Google? It's quite useful for finding answers.


----------



## ukmayhem (Jul 10, 2008)

groundunder said:


> well,i may be a bit late to reply but is this place still in existence?and is it accesible?
> also,how far is it from Swindon?



here http://www.streetmap.co.uk/streetmap.dll?G2M?X=426250&Y=126550&A=Y&Z=7


----------



## groundunder (Jul 12, 2008)

cheers


----------



## danb79 (Mar 26, 2009)

*been here!*

the place is now in private hands and is used mainly as offices and storage and workshops. and i have heard the tate gallery uses one of the ammo store in the hills for valuables!


----------



## Andyj23uk (Mar 27, 2009)

the sale was organised by a poncey estate agents firm [ ither pugh or KF ] and its now a poncey industrial park :  linky  

i too read that tate gallery were using some of the UG bits for enviroment controled storage 

so between the two new uses - i pretty much scrubbed it from my wish list


----------



## danb79 (Apr 8, 2009)

*auction at dean 9th may*

The company i work for has a unit at dean so im there alot. The owner of dean park as its now known is having an auction of machenery many old tractors and 360's, shunting trains, ploughs, and god knows what else!


----------

